# خطية الكذب مثل الزرع والحصاد



## amselim (30 يوليو 2009)

الكذب خطية بغيض يكرهها الرب (أمثال12: 22)، وأيضًا يكرهها المؤمن الحقيقي ويبغضها (مزمور119: 104، أمثال13: 5). ولقد أوضح الرب يسوع أن إبليس هو كذاب وأبو الكذاب وأنه متى تكلم بالكذب فإنما يتكلم مما له (يوحنا8: 44)، فهو مصدر كل كذب. والأشرار قد تشبّهوا بأبيهم إبليس من ناحية الكذب.
ومن كلمة الله الصالحة نعلم أن طريق الأشرار هو الكذب، وأول كذاب من البشر هو قايين الذي قتل أخاه وعندما سأل الرب عن هابيل كذب وقال: «لا أعلم. أ حارس أنا لأخي؟» (تكوين4: 9). ويقول الرب: «يا بني البشر... حتى متى تحبون الباطل وتبتغون الكذب؟» (مزمور4: 2). فالأشرار «يتكلمون بالكذب كل واحد مع صاحبه بشفاه ملقه» (مزمور12: 2)، ويكثرون الكذب (هوشع12: 1)، ويحلفون بالكذب (إرميا5: 2)، ويعملون بالكذب (إرميا6: 13)، ويحبون الكذب أكثر من التكلم بالصدق (مزمور52: 3)، ويرضون بالكذب (مزمور62: 4)، ويسلكون بالكذب (إرميا23: 14). وبحق ما أتعس هؤلاء الأشرار لأن أباهم هو الكذاب وأبو الكذاب ومصيرهم هو مصيره في البحيرة المتقدة بالنار والكبريت (رؤيا21: 8)!. 

والله في عدالته لا بد أنه يهلك المتكلمين بالكذب (مزمور5: 6)، وأفواهم تُسد (مز63: 11)، والمتكلم بالكذب لا يثبت أمام عينيه (مز101: 7). فمثلاً حننيا النبي عندما تنبأ بالكذب على الشعب، أوقع الرب عليه قضاءً ومات في تلك السنة (إرميا28). وكذلك آخاب بن قولايا وصدقيا بن معسيا اللذان تنبأا للشعب باسم الرب بالكذب فكانت نتيجة كذبهما وشرهما أن ملك بابل قلاهما بالنار (إرميا29: 21).
وإن كان إبليس هو كذاب وأبو الكذاب وكل أولاده كذبة، ولكن شكرًا لإلهنا لأننا كمؤمنين ارتبطنا بالله الصادق الأمين، فالله هو المنزَّه عن الكذب (تيطس1: 2)، والرب يسوع هو الشاهد الأمين (رؤيا1: 5)، وارتبطنا أيضًا بكلمته الصادقة (تي1: 9). لذلك فالوصية لنا كمؤمنين هي «لا تكذبوا بعضكم على بعض إذ خلعتم الإنسان العتيق مع أعماله» (كولوسي3: 9)، وأيضًا «ابتعد عن كلام الكذب» (خروج23: 7)، و«لا تكذبوا» (لاويين19: 11). وليحفظنا الرب من هذه الخطية التي سقط فيها بعض المؤمنين وانكشف كذبهم لأن «لسان الكذب إنما هو إلى طرفة العين» (أمثال12: 19).

فأبرام رجل الله عندما انحدر إلى مصر قال لساراى امرأته «قولي إنكِ أختي» فأُخذت المرأة إلى بيت فرعون، فضرب الرب فرعون وبيته ضربات عظيمة. وأنكشف الأمر، فدعا فرعون أبرام ووبّخه على كذبته (تكوين12). وكرّر إبراهيم نفس الخطية عندما تغرب في جرار وكُشف الأمر وتوبخ من ملك جرار (تكوين20).

وعندما تغرب إسحاق في أرض الفلسطينيين قال عن رفقة امرأته إنها أخته ولكن كُشف الأمر ودعاه أبيمالك ملك الفلسطينيين وقال إنما هي امرأتك ووبخه على كذبه (تكوين26). 

وخطية الكذب مثل الزرع والحصاد فإن الذي يزرعه الإنسان إياه يحصد (غلاطية6: 7)، فعندما كذب يعقوب على أبيه نجد أن أولاده كذبوا عليه، وقد كُشف كذب يعقوب سريعًا - بعد ساعات قليلة – بينما كُشف كذب أولاده بعد 22 سنة. أي أنه إن عاجلاً أو أجلاً لا بد أن يكشف الكذب.

وأيضًا بطرس الرسول أثناء محاكمة الرب يسوع قال له العبيد والخدام: «ألست أنت أيضًا من تلاميذه؟ فأنكر ذاك وقال: لست أنا». ولكن كشف الأمر إذ قال واحد من عبيد رئيس الكهنة وهو نسيب الذي قطع بطرس أذنه: «أما رأيتك معه في البستان؟ فأنكر بطرس أيضًا» (يوحنا18) وصاح الديك، وخرج إلى خارج وبكى بكاءً مرًّا.

وحنانيا وامرأته سفيرة باع مُلكًا، واختلس من الثمن وامرأته لها خبر ذلك - أي شريكة مع زوجها في هذه الخطية - وأتى بجزء ووضعه عند أرجل الرسل. فكشف الرب الأمر لبطرس فقال لحنانيا: لماذا ملأ الشيطان قلبك لتكذب على الروح القدس وتختلس من ثمن الحقل؟ أنت لم تكذب على الناس بل على الله. فوقع ومات. وبعد نحو ثلاث ساعات دخلت امرأته وليس لها خبر ما جرى فسألها بطرس: قولي لي أ بهذا المقدار بعتما الحقل؟ فقالت: نعم بهذا المقدار. فوقعت في الحال عند رجليه وماتت (أعمال5).
أخي .. أختي ... أحذر الكذب، وأعلم أن كل شيء عريان ومكشوف أمام الله، وأعلم أيضًا أن الكذب لا بد أن يُكشف. وإن كذبت فستخسر شهادتك أمام الآخرين، وتوبَّخ من الأشرار، وتؤدَّب من الرب.

لذلك الوصية لنا «اطرحوا عنكم الكذب وتكلموا بالصدق كل واحد مع قريبه لأننا بعضنا أعضاء البعض» (أفسس4: 25). ولتكن صلاتنا مع أجور بن متقية مسا «ابعد عني الباطل والكذب» (أمثال30: 8) وأيضًا «يارب نجِِّ نفسي من شفاه الكذب» (مزمور120: 2).


----------



## +Coptic+ (30 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل و مهم جدا
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (30 يوليو 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا 

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## happy angel (31 يوليو 2009)




----------



## ava_kirolos_son (31 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا

ربنا يبارك تعبك

ويعوض تعب محبتك


سلام الرب يسوع المسيح


----------



## النهيسى (2 أغسطس 2009)

لا تكدب
شكراااا موضوع جميل الرب معاكم


----------



## ponponayah (2 أغسطس 2009)

*راااااااااائع يا عم سليم
ميرسى جدااا ليك
يسوع يباركك​*


----------

